
Ask HN: Is it worth creating yet another programming course? - ublaze
There&#x27;s a lot of content out there on how to learn Python, but I&#x27;m passionate about teaching. Does anyone have suggestions on content they&#x27;d be interested in, or a particular medium (like a YouTube course)?
======
ksaj
I find myself watching a lot of good Youtube content that isn't even directly
related to me. For example, I'm a guitar player, but I love watching Davie504
and TwoSetViolin. Slap like now!

Likewise for programming I'm mainly interested in Common Lisp and only
occasionally toy around with other languages (I actually loved learning Perl5
and miss it dearly. Perl 6 just makes my head spin.). Even so, I watch a lot
of Youtube tutorials that cover or overlap things that are interesting to me
just to see how those "other language" handle things.

Hell I even let ads play through on videos I like, and autistic me absolutely
hates ads. And I upvote every video I enjoy. There are a tonne of videos on
every particular subject - watch and emulate the popular ones and you could
easily amass an audience. Including people like me who don't actually do any
python programming, but enjoy taking the occasional ride. It's definitely
worth it if you have the personality for it.

------
Flavyo
I think YouTube is a good option. If you really want to do this, just start
it. I recently started doing something similar and plan to expand to youtube.

